# Tackle Shops on Hatteras Island



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Our annual trip to Hatteras Island is coming up (Oct 13-27). We will be staying near the pier in Rodanthe. I usually go to Hatteras Jack's for bait since it's close and Frank & Fran's for rods since they have a better selection. I usually buy a new rod or two and a reel each year. 

I was in F&Fs two weeks ago and I wanted to exchange a Hopkins spoon that I had bought earlier the same day. I even had the receipt and it was still brand new in the unopened package. I wasn't looking for a refund, I just wanted to exchange the spoon for something else. Some kid working in the shop got snotty and basically told me to take a hike. 

That got me thinking - What other tackle shops should I be hitting while on the OBX? Where do you prefer to go for bait, rods, reels etc? We all spend a bunch of $$ while down there, so where should we be spending it?

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Red Drum in Buxton or Frisco Tackle...


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

Guarantee you Sir Frank would not have put up with that if he was there. I bought a Penn Fierce there last year. After using it all day, the knob on the reel handle was loose and would not tighten. I took it back in to see if they could simply fix it, Frank took it out of my hands, said "Thats not how we do business" and handed me a brand new one in the box. I didnt even take the receipt as I just stopped on my way back through and just wanted to see what they could do. I could have purchased that thing anywhere. That being said, Frisco Tackle is always helpful also, along with Red Drum.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I do most of my buying at Frisco rod and gun and never a problem ... its hard to find something they don't have and good people ... block ice, reel and cooler parts, don't see it just ask


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

whalebone in manteo too


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow OldBay I am shocked to hear your story at F&Fs, I send people there all the time for terminal tackle and fresh bait, and line refills. I shop at the other bait and tackles there but I always visit F&Fs. As Saltycraw said I cannot believe that Frank would put up with that kind of treatment of a customer. Some of the bait shops in the area have been indifferent to me at one time or another, Every time that I go to F&Fs they make me feel like they want me to be there. Frank works as hard as anyone on access issues. The inventory and options there are a little smaller than some other stores so he has to try harder. Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience there.

ETF


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

*Customer Service*

I too am shocked to hear of your bad experience in Frank and Frans. Nothing but good folks. Don't know who the punk is but I am sure either Frank or Ginger will make ammends. Dont stop shopping there, They are a class outfit as are all of our local tackle shops.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> I too am shocked to hear of your bad experience in Frank and Frans. Nothing but good folks. Don't know who the punk is but I am sure either Frank or Ginger will make ammends. Dont stop shopping there, They are a class outfit as are all of our local tackle shops.


 Same here,Frank is a class act.. I hit them all,probably Frisco Rod and Gun more,but that's because they are close to the house,and imo they have a better selection..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Frisco rod and gun is one stop shopping ... grocery store and nice tackle shop to boot with good people, build and repair rods, I've got brakes blocks, spool tension caps, cooler latches and hinges, they have way more stuff that's not on display, If I'm buying a rod or reel I usually do it later when it's not so busy, and they are were open till ten a couple weeks ago


----------



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> Frisco rod and gun is one stop shopping ... grocery store and nice tackle shop to boot with good people, build and repair rods, I've got brakes blocks, spool tension caps, cooler latches and hinges, they have way more stuff that's not on display, If I'm buying a rod or reel I usually do it later when it's not so busy, and they are were open till ten a couple weeks ago


*they also have the susanobx fish like a girl blank blank blank ....lol *


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I had a kid get snotty with me there on my last trip down as well.
We were killing time until the house was ready and I went in to get a new beer ******. (I always start the trip out with a new beer ******!) 
Took it to the counter and this kid says "A ******? That's all you are going to buy? A Beer ******?"
I told him that we hadn't even unloaded the truck, and I would be back, but he wouldn't stop.
"A Beer ******? That's All?"
I finally told him that I had spent enough money in that shop, starting from before he was born, to have put him through college, and walked out.

First time ever that I didn't go back into F&F's in a week on Hatteras.
God Bless Frank, and all that he means to that Island, and all the fishermen that he has helped over the years.
Certainly did alot for my success over the years.
But he needs to get the snot nosed kids away from the customers.

I've always gotten great service and good deals at Frisco R&G, seem like nice folks.

All that said, I spent all of my tackle shop money with The Roost this year, and as long as Jam and River are there, will continue to do so as long as I keep going back to Hatteras. Good Folks that take serious interest in their customers and really want to see them do well in the sand...
JMO...


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

was he a little fat fart?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I can vouch for River, giving me good info on here last week before he headed to work at 4am. Not many will deal with you right after waking up and having to go to work. Look forward to shopping at The Roost.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

Fishin Hole in salvo, they'll go outa their way to help, & they get fresh bait sometimes when others don't, it's just a skip from rodanthe.


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

frank is the best. and allways ready to help what ever the problem


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

I went to Frank and Fran's to get my tackle this summer. It was my first time shopping there. There was a middle aged lady taking care of customers, and another lady, I'm assuming Frank's wife, that was kidding and joking with me. She helped me find everything I needed. They were very nice people. When I took my stuff to the counter and asked where the mullet was, the middle aged lady pointed and said it was outside in the cooler. I went outside, and by the time I got back inside, there was a line 10 people deep. I figured I was going to have to wait 15 minutes to get out of there, but she kindly told the other people that I was there first, and she was going to finish taking care of me. I thought that was awesome, and she definitely won all of my future business, along with the lady that was joking and smiling so much. I'm glad I didn't have that type of experience there, I would have went elsewhere too. I highly doubt that someone who runs such a loose atmosphered, friendly, and helpful outfit like I saw would ever put up with what you experienced if he knew what was going on. Shoot him an e-mail or give him a call to let him know.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Where is the ''Roost'' located?, is this a tackle shop?...thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

poppop1 said:


> Where is the ''Roost'' located?, is this a tackle shop?...thanks.


it's in Teach's Lair marina in Hatteras.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'll give a second for the Fishing Hole in Salvo, some of the freshest caught bait that is available plus nice toys


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. I haven't sworn off of F&Fs or anything like that. Frank is a nice guy and Ginger is from MD (Annapolis I think). I just wanted some opinions on options. I wouldn't have known about the Roost had it not been for the comments here. I will check them out when we take the kids to the museum in Hatteras on a rainy day. I'll also hit RDT on my way to the point. I have driven past Frisco rod and gun a number of times but never been in. I'll check them out at some point to. F&Fs is easy since its on the way to the grocery store in Avon. I like the guys at Whalebone. I submitted citation paperwork there last fall and they were excited to see photos of the fish which was cool. Thanks guys.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I've spent a lot of time up and down the OBX (dropped too much money), and most of the tackle shops will get you what you need, but there are always ones that stand out. Red Drum tackle is by far one of the best as far as selection and knowledge offered. Frisco rod and gun is up there as well. On the North beaches, Billy at Whalebone tackle has always been more than willing to go out of his way to get whatever it is you need, as well as TW's. Ive been to Frank and Frans many times and I've never had a problem. You might've stopped in on a bad day with a punk kid who's outta place


----------



## Captain T (May 12, 2012)

surfchunker said:


> whalebone in manteo too


Whalebane is definitely the best north of OI. They always make me feel right at home and are quick to help you out.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

not his wife fran. probably ginger


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Was just there 2weeks ago, and stopped in multiple times to F&F's. Got harassed by Ginger for buying a Red Drum Tackle visor... But it was extremely good-natured. If you want selection... Go to Red Drum Tackle...period. They have something for every budget but have really good equipment if youve got the money. There was a blond-haired kid working in there one day that one of my buddies ran across out at the Point last year. The kid doesnt realize .how close he came to losing teeth from what i hear


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Old Bay, if you are talking about the Graveyard of the Atlantic museum, I'm giving two thumbs up! If you haven't been there yet, GO! I thought it was an awesome museum, and though it was free, I would gladly pay to see it again. They even had a few artifacts from Queen Anne's Revenge. The history in that place was exciting, and I got goosebumps looking at something that was on Blackbeard's ship. Definitely worth the time.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

AJ35 said:


> Old Bay, if you are talking about the Graveyard of the Atlantic museum, I'm giving two thumbs up! If you haven't been there yet, GO! I thought it was an awesome museum, and though it was free, I would gladly pay to see it again. They even had a few artifacts from Queen Anne's Revenge. The history in that place was exciting, and I got goosebumps looking at something that was on Blackbeard's ship. Definitely worth the time.


Yep. We took the kids last year and I am sure we will hit it again this year. We also hit the aquarium in Manteo on a rainy day last year which the kids loved.


----------



## TomW (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had good service at the Roost which is now at Teach's Lair although they don't have as good a selection as some other places. Before Isabelle, Steve and Dave had a nice shop at the Texaco in Hatteras. After that they got the Roost started at Teach's but I don't know if they are involved now. They gave good advice and did not try to push stuff you did not need. Jam did me good last year and I hope to meet River this year.


----------



## time2be (Sep 16, 2008)

Frisco rod and gun is one of my favorite spots for gear. Also The Red Drum is good.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*never had a problem at F&F...*

Last year a buddy of mine ran over there to get a new pair of waders. When he got there he realized he had forgotten his wallet. They told him to take the waders and come back to pay for them whenever he drove by again. He did go back and pay for them but that was a big risk on their part. They always give you a break if your buying rod and reel and they have one of the only walk in humidors on the island......


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

We were fishing off Ramp 38 this summer and wanted to weigh a citation sea mullet on the way up to Rodanthe. I figured I'd stop at F&F's and get it weighed. My wife and stepdaughter headed off to shop for a t-shirt while I headed to the counter with the fish.

To make a long story short, the young lady didn't seem to have a clue where I should place the fish to be weighed, even though the scale was on the counter. There was a young man spooling up a reel for some sharkers and I figured I'd sit down and wait for him to finish so he could weigh it. I was listening to him discuss with the sharkers what kind of knot to use to tie the line to the leader. When he walked over the computer to do what I can only assume was a Google search, I decided I'd weigh the fish at the Red Drum on the way back into Buxton later that evening.

When my wife came out five minutes later she said "That's the last time I'll go in there to buy anything." It seems she was ignored by the young lady, who was NOT busy helping any customers. My wife was unaware of my experience until I told her.

We stopped by Red Drum later that evening and J.T. (probably the blonde 'kid' mentioned earlier) helped us out.

I've had excellent service in F&F's in the past, but this last time ruined my opinion. I'm disappointed to hear that others have had similar experiences. Maybe Frank can do something about it before it's too late.

I patronize Red Drum and Frisco Rod & Gun. In my experience, FR&G _usually_ has better prices, RD has better service.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jmadre said:


> We were fishing off Ramp 38 this summer and wanted to weigh a citation sea mullet on the way up to Rodanthe. I figured I'd stop at F&F's and get it weighed. My wife and stepdaughter headed off to shop for a t-shirt while I headed to the counter with the fish.
> 
> To make a long story short, the young lady didn't seem to have a clue where I should place the fish to be weighed, even though the scale was on the counter. There was a young man spooling up a reel for some sharkers and I figured I'd sit down and wait for him to finish so he could weigh it. I was listening to him discuss with the sharkers what kind of knot to use to tie the line to the leader. When he walked over the computer to do what I can only assume was a Google search, I decided I'd weigh the fish at the Red Drum on the way back into Buxton later that evening.
> 
> ...


 Yeap,JT is a good youngen...

If I get around to it,will mention some of this to Frank...


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,JT is a good youngen...
> 
> If I get around to it,will mention some of this to Frank...


Yep, he seems to be. I've never seen anything that would give me reason to doubt that.


----------



## Moon Pie (Feb 26, 2007)

*Bad Wrap*

If this happened, I know it is not the norm. I have never received anything but great customer service at Franks. The staff has always been very helpful and friendly. I'm sure Frank or Ginger don't know this happened. Please don't let this stop you from shopping at Frank and Fran's. They are great people. Frank is an advocate in keeping the beaches open for ORVs. He keeps us informed on the issues taking place and is fighting for our access to the beaches. One bad apple doesn't spoil the whole barrel in this case. Give it another try.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Well. Obviously none of this stopped me from shopping at F&Fs. I bought a new tica 12' 6-12oz rod, saltist 30 and various other supplies from them earlier last week.


----------

